# Material for DIY fletching...



## beazyears (Sep 26, 2013)

feathers.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

plastic scrounged from lids or bottles ... many thicknesses to experiment with


----------



## someguyincali (Feb 23, 2015)

Oooh lids! I like it. I'm gonna try that.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

Turkey feathers harvested from turkeys either I killed, friends killed, or a buddy on a road crew used to cut the wings off of road killed turkeys for me. If you are going to go primitive traditional do it right and don't use modern materials :smile: .


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

I don't understand your original question. You want to make your own arrows from components that you don't buy? Do you plan to go cut down your own Carbon tree or Aluminum tree? Then you go off into things that you may buy or scrounge.

Durn few folks build their own arrows, but some do. Most folks assemble their own arrows -- as I do. 

Very, very few folks build there own arrows, most folks assemble them. Please help me understand what it is that you really want to do.


----------



## someguyincali (Feb 23, 2015)

I have a bunch of poplar dowels. I have made my own tips. Now I am experimenting with material for fletching. Right now it is costing me under a dollar per arrow as these dowels can be bought for 87 cents each.


----------



## zze86 (Aug 31, 2011)

Where are you finding your dowels? How is the spine consistency with the particular dowels you are using? what length/poundages are you shooting? I did the cheap dowel arrow build with a group of kids I mentor and they worked out fairly well for the lower poundages the kids were shooting but not sure if I would go above 20lbs...


----------



## someguyincali (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm shooting these with good results on a 35# bow.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

bbjavelina said:


> I don't understand your original question. You want to make your own arrows from components that you don't buy? Do you plan to go cut down your own Carbon tree or Aluminum tree? Then you go off into things that you may buy or scrounge.
> 
> Durn few folks build their own arrows, but some do. Most folks assemble their own arrows -- as I do.
> 
> Very, very few folks build there own arrows, most folks assemble them. Please help me understand what it is that you really want to do.


Not hard to understand at all. He is a trad guy; using wood shafts, homemade points, and he wants to make his own fletching.


----------



## tennbowhunter (Feb 26, 2009)

Squirrel said:


> Not hard to understand at all. He is a trad guy; using wood shafts, homemade points, and he wants to make his own fletching.


What he said !!!^^^


----------



## BluMeanie (May 5, 2014)

One thing that "Primitive Peoples" did when making their own kit was, they used the BEST materials they could find - that was available to them. They did not have vinyl or plastics, so did not use these items. I will not cut down someone that is using what they have "on hand" to make their own bow and arrows - I would daresay that primitives would have used Blazer vanes over turkey feathers back then, if they had them.


----------

